# Companion Planting with the Three Sisters Method



## GGGardenGirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used the three sisters approach for two years now, this will be my third. Last year it worked well in my raised beds that are about 3.5' x 15'. I placed a block of corn on each end, each about 5' long, with two rows of corn (8 stalks) each. I placed one bean seed at the side of each corn stalk. In the center of the bed I planted two winter squash plants. The squash was trained to trail through the corn and on the sides of the corn. It worked well, with the squash shading the soil. The only real disadvantage is that it was a little difficult to find the beans amid the corn stalks and I missed a few.

The fourth sister, mentioned by some, can be bee balm, to attract bees to pollinate the beans and squash. Others have mentioned the fourth sister to be marigolds, to keep the Japanese beetles away.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your Three Sisters Garden method. Yes, I had trouble in the past getting the beans, and also had some cases where the beans wrapped around a few ears of corn. I would have to trim the bean vines to get to the corn ears. Not a real big issue though.

I haven't heard of a fourth sister, but they are both awesome ideas. You could probably add the bee balm and the marigolds if you wanted to for five sisters.


----------



## MICHELLE_DENTON (Apr 14, 2011)

I will be presenting a workshop on the Three Sisters Method of companion gardening. It's so exciting to see these plants use each other for sources that many gardens instill in their gardens artificially.


----------



## Brandon1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I use the 3 sisters in my garden every year. They do so gt eat together abd soarjwd myibrerest in companion planting. After discovering this technique I incorporated it into all my beds. Companion planting is highly. Beneficial and should be in any gardeners bag of tools.


----------



## Diane_Reece-Barry (Mar 4, 2012)

I used three sisters for the first time in my vegetable garden last year, after spending three years telling others about how it worked. Joy! Great fun and great produce, i can now recommend it to friends from an informed view. Best starter garden for children of all ages.


----------



## Jeremy_Gray (Jun 6, 2014)

We are planting the three sisters this year for the first time. I have the mound built up to an eight foot circle a foot high with plenty of compost spread over it and mixed in. About a five gallon bucket full. I'm omw out the door here in a minute to plant the corn. Wish me luck!


----------



## Naoma_Wolf (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello, I am interested in learning as much as I can on veggie gardening and canning. I am currently in search of my own land to start my gardening on. Fruit trees are a must for me too. I look forward to hearing and learning all about everyone else`s experiences. Thank you.


----------

